# saving tomatoe seeds on paper towels?



## Tailgater (Jun 21, 2012)

What are people's opinions about drying tomatoe seeds on paper towels? They can be taken out of tomatoes, rinsed off, and then spread on paper towels to dry. Just write the tomatoe variety on the paper towel. Once the seeds and towel dry, multiple types of seeds dried to the towels can be stacked on top of each other in a cool, dark part of the basement over the winter. When it's time to plant, flick off the seeds to plant. If they don't want to come off the towel, just pull off the paper around the seed and plant the paper with the seed stuck to it. The paper will just disintegrate anyway, right? Does anyone see a problem with doing this?


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Since I only grow heirloom tomatoes, here is what works for me...I cut the mater in half (Ripe) then squeeze each half over a sieve to catch the seeds & gel, then remove as much of the largest bits of tomato (you can even save the seed as you eat a tomato) I then pour the seeds, gel and rest of the tomato bits in a bowl. I add an equal amount of powered cleanser and stir the contents to blend. the cleaner will dissolve the gel and bits of tomato and disinfects the exterior of the seed and reduce disease transmission. I usually let this set for 3 or 4 hrs (and sometimes overnight) . Then I use the sieve (or you can use a piece of screen wire) and pour the contents of the bowl into another cup, then I pour "cold" water over the seed a couple of times. this really cleans the seed. I pick out any remaining tomato bits and gel with tweezers, which won't be hardly anything. I use a small piece of screen to put the seed on to dry, spread the seed out and they wont stick together. after they are good and dry I place about 10-12 seed in small plastic ziplocks (like you get in craft dept at walmart, 100 for $1.00) I print name and date on a small piece of paper and put in the bag with seed. This procedure, cleans and disinfects the seed and helps in transmitting disease's. I use the ziplock bags because I raise several different varieties of tomatoes and I do quiet abit of seed swapping in my area . There are several ways to save seed, but this is how I do it and always worked out well. Tailgater, I see nothing wrong with the way you do it either. If it works for you, then do it! 
thanks and good gardening


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

Errol,
When you say "powered cleanser" do you mean like a simple can of Ajax or Comet or something else specially for seeds?
Thanks,
Shannon


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Shannon, just plain old ajax , comet or any powered cleanser. the cheapest you can get


----------



## Tracy1088 (Sep 26, 2012)

tomato seeds (along with a few other types of seeds, including cucumber and melon seeds) are enclosed in gel casings. The casings contain growth inhibitors that prevent the seeds from sprouting inside the tomato.

In the garden, the casings break down naturally as tomatoes fall to the ground and fruit decays. Fermentation allows you to move that process along manually. To ensure a strong germination rate next spring, when drying tomato seeds make sure you include the extra step of fermentation.


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

yep you right on about gel casing on the seed. That is what the powdered cleanser does. added to a little water, just add some powder cleanser, any kind cheapest, let set for a few hours I sometimes let set overnight. stir it and it will dissolve the gel and separate the pieces of tomato from the seed. the water with the cleanser will cause a quick fermentation. I have done this for several years and my tomatoes (all heirloom) has always been pretty great. I raise everything in my garden from seed that I have saved or sometimes bought seed. I never ever buy a transplant, not even sweet potatoe slips.


----------



## monaraebeads (Jun 26, 2012)

I didn't know about the gel casing and I have seeds already dried. Is it too late to cleanse them?


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

monaraebeads, it is not to late. Just take a glass, or cup (I use solo cups) and fill about 1/2 full of water, add a little powered cleanser, drop the seeds in, stir, and let sit for a couple hrs, even overnight if you want. then with a seive, pour this cup of watewr and seeds into another. this leaves you with seeds and some "junk" in the sieve. Pour cold water over the seeds, and discard any thing else thats left. I use tweezers to remove the junk stuff. then just dry the seeds on a plate and you ready to go.
have fun with your seeds


----------



## monaraebeads (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Errol!


----------



## jhonsmith (Dec 18, 2012)

Dear I pick out any remaining tomato bits and gel with tweezers, which won't be hardly anything. I use a small piece of screen to put the seed on to dry, spread the seed out and they wont stick together. after they are good and dry I place about 10-12 seed in small plastic ziplocks (like you get in craft dept at walmart, 100 for $1.00) I print name and date on a small piece of paper and put in the bag with seed. This procedure, cleans and disinfects the seed and helps in transmitting disease's. I use the ziplock bags because I raise several different varieties of tomatoes and I do quiet abit of seed swapping in my area . There are several ways to save seed, but this is how I do it and always worked out well...!!!


----------

